# Coco And Hoppy Together In The Co-hop Castle



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings everyone!

New Coco and Hoppy thread.

Just wanted to let everyone know that Coco and Hoppy did great together with meeting yesterday and today.
Hoppy will be spending the night with Coco, though they chose to sleep in different beds....well, I guess they want to get to know each other a little better! 

However, they did eat together and then Hoppy jumped into the bath. He actually tried to jump in while Coco was in there, but I wanted to change the water first. He took a 10 minute bath and was so happy and refreshed when I placed him on his 'spa' towel.

I'll be checking in on the cute little pair before bed and up early to make sure nobody is misbehaving!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Christin!!  

Ahhhh, could SOMEONE PLEASE PEND APPROVAL on the PICS??!  

Thanks,

Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

CHRISTIN RN, CO-HOP CASTLE LOL- LOL- LOL ......We got a little rain today so your prays for us in So Cal were answered. ..GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics. I am so glad they are getting along so great.
Thanks for the pics.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW Christin! Castle INDEED!! TERRIFIC PICS!!

Hey, I wanna visit...I KNOW you have BED and BATH...do you furnish breakfast???   

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure look happy together, thank you for sharing!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Come visit...All are Welcome!*

Thanks for the Kudos, Guys!
I did pat myself on the back just a bit...alot of work though alot of fun!

Many passers-by drop in, especially with their kids when taking a walk.
They watch the dogs swim and the bunnies get brushed and stuff.

So far we had a few whom wanted to take a peek into the 'castle'....as long as they stayed outside of it, it was fine by me. I figure if I'm kind to my neighbors, they won't complain about dogs barking! And now birds!

In all these years I've only had one person call the police on my shepherd whom got out and scared the [email protected]#! out of her and her little white dog.
The police officer arrived, fell in love with Maxie and stops by every so often to say hi to the canine kids. The lady who complained happened to shout at me that she was a Council Woman....I shouted back, "Well, I'm not voting for you!" I think that's when she decided to call the police!  

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, if any of you guys are in my area, let me know!!!
I would love for you to visit, stay, eat and even bathe if you wanted, though I think the bird-bath would be too small!!!

Blessings to All!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Cristin,

Hoppy is adorable and I'm so glad he and Coco are getting along. They will be best friends soon I'm sure. Thanks for the pics.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely pictures, lovely birds, and a lovely home they have! Thank you so much, Christin, for all you have and are doing for these birds. 

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Tell me something... are they interested in the bird book? I had no idea pigeons could read. I think the cover pic would scare them though.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Gayre!

Believe it or not, when I first brought the book in and sat down to read it, Coco jumped on my shoulder and was looking at the pics also. This I could not believe because it was shortly after he arrived and he had never jumped on my shoulder before! Then when I placed the book by the window, he flew over to it and stayed there for awhile pecking and staring at it. So I figured he liked it. He was more afraid of his little stuffed owl when I first put it in for him!!! Now he loves his owl and plays with it more than his live buddy, Hoppy!  
Thanks for the input!
Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Christin, 
Hoppy looks wonderful and the digs are just top-notch  . I saw the little bird book too and was wondering if you were doing a little educating about who eats what and who to avoid.  
I'm sure the loss of a leg won't keep Hoppy from being as mobile as possible. 
Just wondering what kind of accomodations you've made for him to help him or her rest that one leg. (Have you done the toe check yet? Someone in the last day or so posted information on how to sex a pigeon from the length of their toes -- who knew?  )


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Mary, I had set up different flat levels with food/water for Hoppy, but he navigates the Co-Hop Castle just as well as Coco. They are still in place. Hoppy loves to fly more than hop it seems.

Yes, I did check the toes like Cindy and Shi said was demonstrated to them at the State Fair....if I did it correctly, Coco and Hoppy are Hens. ???
Only God really knows!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, IF you end up with more than two eggs at a time...  

Guess only time will tell...we will be waiting... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------

